# Should I hunt it???



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a small piece of property that i've been given permission to hunt. Its about 100 acres total. My aunt owns 15 and 6 of her adjacent neighbors have given me permission to hunt their land as well. They all border each other and the whole tract is pretty square for the most part. 

I rifle hunted it last year and killed one buck (9pt) and thats all I wanted. Its within 15 min of my house which is another plus. All the houses are in a line on the north side and the property is all behind the houses. Looking at google earth and talking to other neighbors I know that there is a 600 acre peice of land behind it. The 600 acres is an oilfield with no residence or anything to worry about hitting. I dont have permission to enter this 600 acres. 

I hunted it prob 10-15 times last year before I took my buck and patterned the deer pretty good. I dont have feeders/stands placed there and dont plan on it. I just hunt out of my pop up and hunt sign/trails/water/food sources. 

Im considering bowhunting it this year but have a question. I've shot bows since I was about 10 and have bowhunted plenty of times before (not THAT big into it), but never taken a shot at an animal. There is a REALLY good chance ill get a good shot if I bowhunt this land this year, but im worried about TRACKING the deer. My brother is a big bowhunter and even with well placed shots he usually ends up having to track it for awhile and over a pretty good distance. 

How long can I expect a wounded deer to travel with a well placed vital shot? Do you think this land is ok to hunt given that its only 100 acres, ill be hunting the back part of it close to the fenceline (thats where they are usually). I dont want to risk having to track the deer across the other property. I dont know who owns this property and so far havent had any success finding out. And i've tried ALOT.

Hunt it or not...


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

i've yet to have a deer travel 100 yards on a shot. not saying i'm robinhood or anything, but they just don't seem to run too far. (i hunt 100 acres, and don't think twice about it.)

I say, get to hunting


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I've bow hunted where a guy we were with shot one, but not in the vitals. we tracked it and even found where it had laid down (squashed grass w/ heavy blood). we never found it because it was getting dark and we didn't wait long enough. if your not sure of the shot placement, give it a half hour before you go looking. that deer would surely have died where it laid had we just let it relax.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't know anything about bow hunting, but in a scenario like what you are telling us, I would hunt it with a light weight bullet such as a 223 or 22.250 so the bullet will not exit the animal and fly further away. In the case that a bullet misses, it can be stopped by just about anything it might hit in its path.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

The kids and I have taken LOTs of deer on a 15 acre piece and only one has ever made it off the place. Hunt it and good luck!:shamrock:


----------

